

The Top 7 StartUps That Will Save The World - keltecp11
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/09/20/top-7-startups-that-will_n_292715.html

======
Tichy
Is that site a mess or is it a mess? I see only one startup. Presumably there
is some sort of pagination thing somewhere to see the others, but I can't
really figure it out. #fail

~~~
codeodor
> In this video slideshow, we feature the top 7 hottest new tech startups

~~~
codeodor
Sorry, I meant also to say "the slide show is under the video" and clicking on
a new slide reloads the page with a different video.

It is a mess though.

~~~
Tichy
Ah, guess I didn't see it because of flashblock.

------
ghotli
I tend not to read articles with such sensational titles.

